# Mac OSX simulator



## ksb (Dec 3, 2001)

Is there any MAC OSX simulator that can run on Windows?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 3, 2001)

nope 
there is not


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 8, 2001)

There is Nextstep.
There are testversions of OSX.
There is a Macos simulator, in fact it isn't is a sort of new OS to imitate a Mac.
There is a Macos simulator that uses the ROM from a Mac.
Amiga and Atari.
There is conversion software.
There is the 'real'hardware.


----------



## sithious (Dec 12, 2001)

... may i ask why on earth you would want to run os x on a windows box? that would be like putting your ferrarri motor in a mini cooper ...


----------

